# Xfree86.pkg à d/l sur le site d'Apple



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

Si vous allez voir dans la rubrique downloads de OS X du site d'Apple, donc ici, vous verrez qu'ils ont mis un nouveau link, resp. un pour les utilities Unix portés sur OS X...Vous y verrez, outre le shell bash et d'autres utils et prog, un bundle Xfree86 (qui me paraît assez grand bizarrement); cela va certainement nettement faciliter la vie à ceux qui ne sont pas trop copain avec les commandes de la console  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!

++

P.S Je rappelle également que les softs portés de gnu sur OS X peuvent être trouvés à http://www.osxgnu.org/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Il y a beaucoup de .pkg
ca c'est une tres bonne nouvelle ;-)

Merci Einbert


----------



## simon (16 Novembre 2001)

C'est net !!!

Mon père voulait que je lui installe XFree 86 et je me suis dit, c'est parti pour plein d'heures de ligne de commande...pas du tout y a tout en package, XFree86, les applications, les windowmanagers, etc...vraiment beaucoup plus facile à installer qu'il y a quelques mois...aahhh la simplicité d'Apple fait des petits


----------



## Einbert (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*...aahhh la simplicité d'Apple fait des petits   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais et cela a ete pas mal hardcore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu dis qu'il y plusieurs Winodow Manager incorpores...Lesquels ??

++

P.S Desole pour les accents, mais tu connais Sun !!


----------



## simon (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*

Tu dis qu'il y plusieurs Winodow Manager incorpores...Lesquels ??
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AfterStep, OroborOSX, WindowMaler, enlightenment, esound, xfce

C'est pas qu'ils sont incorporés mais tu peux les downloader et ils sont aussi sous forme de Packages...
mais je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut...parce que en fait je l'ai fait chez mon père mais j'avais juste un blème. Si je me souviens bien il faut créer un fichier .xinit ds lequel tu mets le windowmanager que tu veux utiliser, mais je ne me souviens plus du tout comme est ce fichier ?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou si tu veux comment tu fais pour starter ton windowmanager ?!?

l'adresse pour downloader tout ça c'est la y a plein d'autres trucs (Gimp, Lynx and Co)


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
P.S Desole pour les accents, mais tu connais Sun !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui je confirme parce que à l'EPFL on a des très belles stations Sun mais vu que OS X est sorti l'année passée je n'ai presque pas utiliser ces Sun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je faisais tout mon Java chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+ bon week-end


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2001)

xfree propose twm par defaut.
c'est pas tres sexy, mais c'est pareil qu'oroborus au theme pres.
Sinon, on peut ne pas avoir de WM et se connecter sur un serveur distant et lancer un WM distant ;-)
reseaux T1 minimum (adsl si vous etes pas presse ;-))


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Novembre 2001)

je viens d'installer Xfree86 et c'est vrai que l'installation n'a rien de semblable avec les galères par lesquelles j'étais passé précédemment.

Mais j'ai un petit problème. Il m'est impossible dans les préférences de changer le clavier par défaut qui est américain.

Une petite idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2001)

je me permet de citer une partie d'un tutorial present sur macplus.net relatif a X11 sur aqua, voila ce qui est propose:

"Pour utiliser un clavier français sous X11, il faut un fichier .Xmodmap (avec un point devant) dans son dossier de départ. Vous pouvez en trouver un ici :
http://www-eleves.int-evry.fr/~fromente/mac/ 

ou encore ici (c'est le même) :

ftp://jupiter.u-bourgogne.fr/exchange/MacOSX/Xmodmap

Copiez ce fichier dans votre dossier de départ puis faites un

mv Xmodmap .Xmodmap

relancez XDarwin et ... ça marche !"

le .Xmodmap est un mappage du clavier.
Personellement j'utilise celui-la.

[17 novembre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Novembre 2001)

merci

effectivement cela fonctionne très bien


----------



## simon (19 Novembre 2001)

pour changer le clavier utilisé c'est pas compliqué, allez voir ici c'est la MAN Page officiel de la commande XDarwin qui vous permet de changer le type de clavier, mais aussi d'émuler ou non la souris trois boutons, et deux trois autres options...


----------



## Einbert (19 Novembre 2001)

Mouais, faudra que j'essaye un peu ces différents WM; j'ai déjà essayé Oroborus et Windowmaker (sans parler de Twm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...Concernant le clavier, je le laisse tel quel, vu que la plupart du temps, ben je me logue sur un Sun et là ben tu dois de toute façon utiliser le clavier américain...de plus ça fait un petit entraînement pour Sun ...
Moi je me connecte avec le modem interne...c'est pas rapide, rapide, mais on s'en sort (même en lançant Konqueror==&gt;qu'il doit starter kde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

++


----------

